
California’s Legacy of Swamplands - fern12
https://boomcalifornia.com/2017/09/27/californias-legacy-of-swamplands/
======
numtel
> tenebris_spiritus • 13h People would weep if they understood the
> biodiversity and natural paradises that have been lost. This planet has been
> terraformed.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/environment/comments/7404g7/humans_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/environment/comments/7404g7/humans_have_messed_with_earth_so_much_scientists/)

